# الذي يجب معرفته في خطوط الانابيب



## العابدي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

تكملة المعلومات لهذه المشاركة


----------



## ابوالعزائم (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم اجعلها فى ميزان حسناته و اسعده و اهله و كل من يحبهم و يحبونه سعداء دنيا و اخرة


----------



## الربع (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخوي وجعله في ميزان حسنا تك


----------



## montimosti (29 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. حاجة مفيدة خالص والله


----------



## eliker bahij (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## مهندس جلوب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف معرفة قطر الانبوب الغار اذا كان معدل الاستهلاك اليومي 800كغم يوميا علما ان طو ل النبوب 620 م وان الضغط الواصل الى الشقة 0.003 بار


----------



## jimy76 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Thank u sir


----------

